# Gamecube or PS2 or XBox



## androidmuppet (Sep 1, 2013)

What was the better console from the sixth generation.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 1, 2013)

PS2 because ALL THE GAMES.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 1, 2013)

PS2 is it's own console gen.

Gamecube over Xbax though.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Sep 1, 2013)

PS2.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 1, 2013)

Like i said, PS2 is it's own generation.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 1, 2013)

Not even a contest.  

PS2 had far, far more shit on it simply by fucking _volume._  The only other platform that has more titles than the PS2 is the fucking PC; and, ignoring the PC, the PS2 has like 3-4 times as many games as the next contender.   

Xbox and Gamecube both have gems, but it's not even close.


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 1, 2013)

The PS2 sold over 155 million units. The DS came close at 153 million units. Both are legendary and the chances of that being beaten is so slim that it's non-existent.

In other words comparing any console to the PS2 is moot, PS2 kills it.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 1, 2013)

The PS2 is getting _Fifa 14_.

Think about that.


----------



## Reyes (Sep 1, 2013)

PS2 no contest.


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 1, 2013)

PS2 killed dreamcast and fucked Nintendo into the WII.

PS2 was a revolution.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 1, 2013)

PS2. By far.

Persona 4 is enough for me to put it at god-tier status.



Black Wraith said:


> The PS2 sold over 155 million units. The DS came close at 153 million units. Both are legendary and the chances of that being beaten is so slim that it's non-existent.



This.

PS2/DS Masterace >>>>>> All.

GC >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Xbox though. GC was the shizz!


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 1, 2013)

The Kiddy image killed gamecube.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 1, 2013)

PS2 this isn't even a question.
GC beats out xbob.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 1, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> The Kiddy image killed gamecube.



And i still enjoyed the fuck out of it, hardcore fagz be faggin'.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 1, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> PS2 killed dreamcast and fucked Nintendo into the WII.
> 
> PS2 was a revolution.



Can you imagine how Sony felt after sweeping the 6th gen in a landside to then heading into the hilarious farce that was the PS3 launch?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 1, 2013)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Can you imagine how Sony felt after sweeping the 6th gen in a landside to then heading into the hilarious farce that was the PS3 launch?



Their arrogance bit them in the arse quite hard, and they deserved it. PS3 is a cool console in it's own right, but no way will it (or probably even the PS4) EVER match the PS2's library dominance from it's own generation.


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 1, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> And i still enjoyed the fuck out of it, hardcore fagz be faggin'.


It makes you wonder how important the look of a console is.  Gamecube was still the only one that looked like a children's toy.  Loved the shit out of it though.  It was small compact and easy to carry around plus it was a tough little bitch.

But i guess gamers don't really care about that.



Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Can you imagine how Sony felt after sweeping the 6th gen in a landside to then heading into the hilarious farce that was the PS3 launch?



Yeah their arrogance got the better of them, it happens, and all three are guilty of it, it just depends on which part the backlash catches your ass.

It caught Sony with the PS3 and it suffered for years and it caught Microsoft at a point where they could reverse their policies before the ONE's launch so Microsoft got lucky.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 1, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Their arrogance bit them in the arse quite hard, and they deserved it. PS3 is a cool console in it's own right, but no way will it (or probably even the PS4) EVER match the PS2's library dominance from it's own generation.



They're still he same arrogant fucks they were pre PS2 lol.

They just got smarter
PS4 is very nicely set up due to that


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 1, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> And i still enjoyed the fuck out of it, hardcore fagz be faggin'.



Was your first encounter with the GCN at a cabaret club?

Xbox had some nice weird games.

But its an ugly hunk of muk


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 1, 2013)

Microsoft may finally give up the ghost if the One does poorly, but that's probably for the worst, even if they are the weakest of the three.  A vacuum would probably see something like Apple step in.

I'm tasting bile just typing the sentence.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 1, 2013)

Didn't Asa reprimand me for saying that the PS2 is the greatest console of all time full stop 

But yeah, PS2 was not only the greatest console of the 6th gen, it was the best console of all time. I have over 200 games for it and counting, and i can't say i'm stopping my collection anytime soon.

Only PS1 comes close in my heart.

Of course that's not to say my other childhood consoles like Dreamcast were bad...


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 1, 2013)

That would be the PC.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 1, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> Didn't Asa reprimand me for saying that the PS2 is the greatest console of all time full stop



That was before i finished playing Persona so you get free pass you fuck. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 1, 2013)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> That would be the PC.



You consider a PC a games console?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 1, 2013)

*+*



*+*



*=*


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 1, 2013)

Microsoft just wants to "kill everything" it reflect in the games they develop

When they make something by themselves we get things like Halo. Till they go and screw that up themselves.

They came to this market to prevent a monopoly and put themselves in the living room.

And they pretty much homogenized the industry into a shooter frenzy. People aint buying the other software yo ._. 

But right now they need to either drop the division or pull out all the stops to keep apple out. But Apple in enough of peoples pockets... So that leaves only one other option left


----------



## Gabe (Sep 1, 2013)

For me ps2 great games


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Sep 1, 2013)

I didn't even knew the gamecube existed back then so ps2.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 1, 2013)

Playstation 2 by miles.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 1, 2013)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> I didn't even knew the gamecube existed back then so ps2.


Well I assume you didnt drink Heineken or go into cabaret clubs


Or use a GCN to transport narcotics


----------



## lacey (Sep 2, 2013)

Playstation 2 was the best, but Gamecube's not that far behind - it's almost sentimental, since that got me back into console gaming to begin with. If I had never gotten the Gamecube, would have never gotten the PS2. 

I am not an Xbox fan, just never cared for it.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 2, 2013)

PS2>>>>>>>>>>>>>GCN>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Halo box

Sums up this thread nicely I think.


----------



## Nep Nep (Sep 2, 2013)

PS2 I mean damn it totally owned. Gamecube after that. I'd never even heard of Xbox till I went to one friends house and he had one, I was like wth is that? An Xbox. Wth is an Xbox?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 2, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> PS2>>>>>>>>>>>>>GCN>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Halo box
> 
> Sums up this thread nicely I think.



Without a doubt!


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 2, 2013)

I'm not going to parrot everyone else about how much the ps2 kicked ass, but my gamecube experience has been hell, almost as bad as my wii experiance.

I had 3 gamecube's break on me, I never had a working controller for more then 6 months, some would catch fire or shut off the system when plugged in. Then I had problems with my discs breaking.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 2, 2013)

The PS2 is the greatest home console of all time.



Inuhanyou said:


> You consider a PC a games console?



Not a console, but the best gaming platform overall, yes.


----------



## Narcissus (Sep 2, 2013)

The PS2, and it isn't even a contest.

It made up a massive part of my childhood and it had the best games.


----------



## eluna (Sep 2, 2013)

PS2 and I'm proud to have one


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 2, 2013)

Dreamcast


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 2, 2013)

I liked my Gamecube more, but the PS2 had an indisputably larger library. Quality is subjective, but the PS2 certainly had way more games to choose from.

I found most of my fun from my Gamecube, though.

The only original Xbox I've ever played was my cousin's when I would go over to his house, and Battlefront 2 was the only game we played on it (which I already had on PS2).


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 2, 2013)

GC > Xbox > PS2

I got into PS2 fucking late. Like, "PS3 was a thing" late. Then I started getting addicted to a bunch of exclusive games and shit. Mostly due to God of War and Fumito Ueda games. But yeah, my teenage years were mostly Gamecube and Xbox. Good times.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 2, 2013)

PS2 won that round.  So many quality JRPG's came out on that system.

I agree that PS2 is the overwhelmingly popular answer here.  So there might be some hipsters that want to go with Gamecube or XBox.


----------



## Furious George (Sep 2, 2013)

PS2            .


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 2, 2013)

I still play my PS2 FFS


----------



## Stunna (Sep 2, 2013)

Yeah, my PS2 is still my most used console after some ten years.


----------



## kluang (Sep 2, 2013)

PS2

Persona 3
Persona 4
MGS 2 
MGS 3
Kingdom Hearts 
Kingdom Hearts 2
the list goes on


----------



## Rukia (Sep 2, 2013)

Great set Stunna.

I hope Elizabeth is in Persona 5.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 2, 2013)

Gamecube for me. The PS2 was awesome and the way its popularity snowballed meant that the majority of big games were on that console, but I still look at the Gamecube and the games it had and can't help but love it. It may have practically been a commercial failure compared to the PS2, but damn... When it comes down to it, the Gamecube only really lacked in quantity. It had all the quality of the PS2's software library, just not as much of it.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 2, 2013)

Stunna said:


> Yeah, my PS2 is still my most used console after some ten years.



You could basically last two generations with it and still have fun with it.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 2, 2013)

For me 

PS2> Dreamcast> GC >> Xbox.


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 3, 2013)

Can't even debate that one when all the companies want is to emulate PS2 numbers, though that will never happen again.

GC, which I actually he had was fun but incredibility sensitive to dust man.


----------



## Bushido Brown (Sep 3, 2013)

Like everyone said ps2 . Onimusha, KH and FFX make it so for me


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 3, 2013)

No zone of the enders^

Bah.


Did someone seriously list the DreamCast over the gamecube?

Bah. 

Too bad sega didnt have money to keep supporting it.


----------



## Eisenheim (Sep 3, 2013)

PS2 by a mile.


----------



## Nuuskis (Sep 3, 2013)

Gamecube was the first and only game console I ever had. I only recently bought used Wii because it was cheap.

But even though I had some good memories playing some awesome Gamecube games, I'm still going to say PS2 is the clear winner no doubt. It had more games, and it's popularity lasted way longer than the other two consoles. Gamecube might have had less games than PS2 but it had some real gems like The Legend of Zelda: The Wind Waker, Super Smash Bros. Melee, Luigi's Mansion, Star Wars: Rogue Squadron 2, Super Mario Sunshine, Resident Evil remake & Resident Evil 4 and Metroid Prime 1 & 2.

I have only once played with Xbox and all I could remember was how big those controllers were. I couldn't even hold it properly because they were so large. And speaking of controllers, Gamecube had best controllers ever. Shame the console itself was so underrated because it looked like a children's toy, I personally liked the look though, it was unique. Biggest negative about it was that it could only hold those small sized discs. Back then, I could have bought PS2 instead of Gamecube but I chose the latter because I was more interested in the games it would have, even if there would be less than with PS2.

This thread could have used a vote btw, even though we all know PS2 would be the winner.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 3, 2013)

Small size discs were great in compression.

Some people used it as a lame excuse tbh


----------



## Nuuskis (Sep 3, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Small size discs were great in compression.
> 
> Some people used it as a lame excuse tbh



I wouldn't say it was a lame excuse, some games had to be put in 2 discs because they didn't all fit inside one small disc. In example, Resident Evil remake. Fortunately there weren't many games like that though.

And because it had smaller saving capacity, some games had to have something removed. I'm not sure how Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets was to other consoles, but difference between PC and Gamecube versions is like day and night.


----------

